

Generation crunch: young UK grads face crisis in hunt for work - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2009/jan/10/graduate-employment-crisis-rescue-package

======
gaius
That's a bizarre comment from Malcolm Grant. UCL firmly believes there are
only two universities in the world, itself and Harvard, and it's not really
sure about the latter.

